# Can you get just the instrument cluster voltage regulator?



## Courtney Hook (Jun 3, 2005)

I have the typical dead temp and gas gauges on my daughters 89 Sentra, which means the voltage reg on the panel is dead. Can you buy just the voltage reg? If not, I guess I'll be looking for a whole cluster to replace it. The dealer up here is an idiot and can't even be bothered to look up the parts for such an "old" car. Other than that, does anyone know a fix for this? Is it just a resistor to drop the voltage down? Thanks. If not, who's got a voltage regulator, or the whole cluster they want to move on? This is a non-tach dash with a tripmeter.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

What kind of car is this exactly? If you end up needing a whole other cluster try 
car-part.com 
I used that site to find another cluster for a Pulsar.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

you are right. your local dealer is an idiot. My local stealership charged me 45 for the 3rd one i bought after going to the jy to get one that only lasted 3 months!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well I have had mine in the car for a few yrs. before I stopped driving it. and I had nothing go wrong with it....? 
It should only set you back 40-45 [email protected] the dealer. call mossy and ask for greg. he should hook you up.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello, Courtney, and greetings from Everett, WA!

Your voltage regulator should be the classic 3cm x 3cm flat box with 3 differently-coloured wires coming from it and attaching to points on the back of your speedo cluster. Easy to replace, and if you got any junkyards in Nanaimo (I didn't check the last time I visited a cute girl there *giggles*).

I just contacted the same gal, and she says there's 3 wrecking yards on the south end of Nanaimo. Worth a shot..but she couldn't think of the names. Best of luck!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I just had mine replaced. Very easy swap to do yourself and can be done in about 20 minutes. 

The part is called the "Dashboard Voltage Regulator" and costs $45 CDN new from a dealership. If you go this route, ensure that your order one that maches your cluster (tach or no-tach).

The voltage regulator itself is a small grey square that is screwed into the top/back of your cluster. Like recycled_toddler said it does have 3 wires sticking out of it connecting to various points on your cluster. 

Good luck with the repair.

-Nick


----------



## Campbell (Oct 6, 2002)

What does the voltage regulator look like? I went to a salvage yard that had a 89 and 90 sentra and I pulled the dash in each - they both had a little black looking "Chip", maybe 1/2" square that had 3 leads that were soldered into the backing of the cluster, it was screwed into an aluminum base. Otherwise there wasn't anything else on the back of the cluster. Is that the part to replace or were they different in an 87? thanks


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

yes that's the voltage regulator, I E-mailed http://www.trademotion.com/partlocator/index.cfm?siteid=214041&make=25

and they told me the part cost $22.98 they have a listing for 2 different parts depending on which one you have


----------



## Campbell (Oct 6, 2002)

What were the part numbers? I couldn't find the part on the site. thanks


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

the part doesn't come up on the site you have to contact them, I don't have the part number I didn't get that far with them yet.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 6, 2002)

I ordered the part from that website; part number 24866-54A00. It cost $22 and it works fine. I know now that the 1987 dash is different than the 89 or 90, not sure about the 88.


----------



## 1990PathManDo (Feb 25, 2018)

I can't find them for under $50. Can you provide a link to where you found this? Thank you!!!!


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, so old post, but 

I think there are two types that were available through 88-90, but If you can solder, this solution works great.
When my regulator went out several years ago I bought an 8V regulator in the TO220 package and soldered it in place of the old regulator.
You can find these on amazon http://a.co/cSDGoN2 for less than $5 for a pack of 10


----------

